
An Introduction to C++ Coroutines [video] - meetingcpp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYtzQ355_Co
======
jfries
Slides:
[https://meetingcpp.com/tl_files/mcpp/2015/talks/James%20McNe...](https://meetingcpp.com/tl_files/mcpp/2015/talks/James%20McNellis%20-%20Coroutines%20-%20%20Meeting%20C++%202015.pdf)

~~~
mattiemass
Thank you for posting these

------
halayli
For those interested in this topic, I've written c++ wrappers around lthread.

[http://lthread-cpp.readthedocs.org](http://lthread-cpp.readthedocs.org)

------
setheron
I remember at Waterloo using mC++. Is this the same ? It was pretty fun way to
learn about different concurrency paradigms.

